# The Easter South Coast Motorcaravan Show at Romsey, Hants



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi All

Just to let you all know that booking IS NOW OPEN for the South Coast Motorcaravan Show at Romsey, Hants on 6th/7th/8th and 9th April 2012.

Full details of the show are on Appletree website:

http://www.appletree-exhibitions.co.uk/

If you want to go and camp with the MHF group please add your name to the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attend&vid=358

Next book with Appletree, don't forget to put MotorhomeFacts.com as your Club and MHF ID. You do get a club discount, plus if you are not booked with the club you will NOT be allowed to camp with us.

When you have booked with Appletree please confirm your attendance on the MHF list. Please do NOT confirm until you have booked...... looking froward to seeing you all very soon


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have being asked about this rally, in particular the access to the village. It's an easy 10 minute walk to Romsey which has many shops, and there's a Market in the town on the Saturday. The grounds where we are camping are very famous as it was there that Charles and Lady Diana spent their first night of their honeymoon.... Apart from the motorhome show there's lots to do with out a need for a car etc.... If you follow this link you'll see the pictures I took at last years rally there...

www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=119972

This year the event organisers are putting on free entertainment on Friday and Saturday nights which is a new attraction this year for something to do in the evening if that's what you like doing.... We'll proberley be doing a BBQ on the Sunday evening as an option.....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh Clive you got company  now there is two of you going to Romsey

Can we have a few more do you think please????

As Clive says its an easy flat walk into Romsey it's self and if my memory serves me rightly I think there is a Leisure center some where near with swimming pool etc so ideal if you have children


Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Wow, too expensive for us!!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

GypsyRose said:


> Wow, too expensive for us!!


sorry to hear its to expensive for you guys.... may be next time when you have better funds.....

just to repeat the costings with the MHF discounts the prices are:-

£25 for 2 nights, £35 for 3 nights, £45 for 4 nights which includes the ententrance the show and free entertainment in the evenings....


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

It would be nice if a few more attended this show.

Even if you aren't interested in the show itself, it's a lovely spot to camp and I don't think it's badly priced considering it's the Easter weekend, when most campsites in the area will be charging their top prices.

You * MUST* book in advance if you want to camp at this show, there is no "Pay on the Gate" so please add your names to the MHF list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=358

Then follow the booking instructions on the rally listing before you confirm your attendance. Thanks


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Are they serious £7.50 per night for EHU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry for the repeats, still can't work out why this Tablet keeps repeating my replies




MOD NOTE - 2 duplicate posts removed


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep £7 a night it's not that bad I don't think.... There a lot of work in providing the supplies.... But I did not persue us all having electric....


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anybody else interested in joining us for Easter at romsey?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

More peoples needed please





Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anybody else interested in joining us for Easter at Romsey


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

I've put us on the list as I don't think this is expensive for a Bank holiday, and also we have relatives and friends in that area, so it will be great to have a base to travel from.  Ann and Mick


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room at Romsey folks if you are looking for some where to go at Easter just add your name to the rally list

HERE and phone Appletree on 01395 277002 and don't forget to tell them you want to camp with Motorhomefacts.

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anybody else interested in joining us for Easter at romsey?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Clive wants some more company at Romsey* PLEASE*

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anybody else interested in joining us for Easter at romsey?..... not so long to go untill the show how time flies when you are enjoying life


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on folks lets be having a few more of you going to Romsey there is lots to see and do in the area and its all within walking distance



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

We are all booked and paid, so another one confirmed on the list  

Looking forward to seeing you and Di again Clive, let's hope the weather is as nice as last Easter.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I've just arranged a place at the show. We've only just got the van and this is our first show rally. Where do I confirm my place on the facts website?
In terms of the show, it it best to arrive with full water tanks? I can imagine long queues.
We look forward to meeting some of the names.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

brynric said:


> Where do I confirm my place on the facts website?


Hi

You should have received an Email directly after you put your name on the rally list. This contains instructions for confirming your booking.

Don't worry if you can't find it, one of the rally staff will be along shortly and can confirm you manually.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Ah, I see. Many thanks. It's quite easy after all.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

brynric said:


> I've just arranged a place at the show. We've only just got the van and this is our first show rally. Where do I confirm my place on the facts website?
> In terms of the show, it it best to arrive with full water tanks? I can imagine long queues.
> We look forward to meeting some of the names.


Hi Bryn

I see you manage to confirm yourself ok well done you 

As to water yes it is best to arrive full up there will be taps available but not always accessible with the van so you will need a water carrier as well.

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anybody else interested in joining us for Easter at romsey? as there's only 8 days left to book with the event organisers to get your discount


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Up date on that Clive ive got an extension on booking date, you now have until 31st March to book folks 

I believe we have 9 booked at the moment so could the other 3 on our listy please get booking.

Still showing unconfirmed are

HarleyDave
ambegayo

Plenty of room for a few more as well to join the gang at Romsey for Easter I might even come meself.

To book please phone Appletree on *01395 277002* and don't forget to say you want to camp with motorhomefacts.

Jacquie


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm afraid we'll have to drop out as my best friend of 45 years, who has terminal lung disease, has decided that she feels well enough to hold a Golden wedding party, so we really have no choice have we? Will see you at Newark and ,hopefully, join you at Hamble. Ann


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ann

Thanks for letting us know. I have taken your name off the list.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time to book to camp with us at Romsey folks.

If you have already booked arrival times are between 10am and 7.30pm so do please try to get there before 7.30pm


Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Bump :roll:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

There's still time to book for romsey, should be a very nice long weekend.....


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

With only a few days left to book for this nice Romsey venue anyone else coming to join us over Easter?

*Please remember Appletree events have asked you to phone them to make bookings.... * *01395 277002 stating MHF*


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Only a few days left now in which to book to camp with us at Romsey


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have just heard that the entertainment supplied by appletree events is on the Saturday and Sunday nights are entertainment nights. "with a bar with Bingo at 6.30pm. Band 7.30 -11pm. Comedian 9pm". 

If you are coming on the M27 I'm advised by appletree "to use junction 2 and not J3 as the A27 is closed for dismantleing a railway bridge"

Just a reminder to the people who have not paid yet, would you please contact appletree by telephone to pay and regester with them, by 10:00 monday 1st April, as the office will be closed and you will not be able to pay and get the discount after that time :roll:


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Hi

Booked in and now confirmed for Sat Sun & Mon nights. Looking forward to seeing you all next weekend. 

Allan & Dorothy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi 

That's great Allan and Dorothy, look forward to meeting you both.

Booking for this show closes today so anyone else wanting to join Clive at Romsey had better book quickly :wink: There are 2 on the list who are still showing unconfirmed:

HarleyDave
jsmisfreeatlast

Can they please let Clive know if they have now booked or if they have decided not to attend, so he can either confirm them or remove them from the list. Thanks


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Broadlands Romsey Rally Urgent Road Warning.*

The main road from Southampton to Romsey is closed just below Romsey. Network Rail are removing a bridge.










Note the diversion takes you on to the A36 you may be able to skirt round and come to Romsey a different way altogether.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I started another thread about the bridge removal 'cause I couldn't find this thread


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> I started another thread about the bridge removal 'cause I couldn't find this thread


Ok Frank ive merged it all onto the origianal thread now thanks for the information 

Jacquie


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

*Romsey Show Parking.*

Hi you good people. What is the parking like for day visitors with a Motorhome.

Kind regards.
Nick.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Nick there will be space for you to come for the day.... you are welcome to walk over and join us during the day....


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Is anything organised for us as a group?

Do we need to bring anything?

will we all be in the same place (I'm not having electric) 

Only asking as I was asked


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

sallytrafic said:


> Is anything organised for us as a group?
> 
> Do we need to bring anything?
> 
> ...


Thinking of a brunch but it's dependent on the weather.... Likely to be on the Sunday. As far as the pitch location, it's dependent on appletree, but I'm assuming in a similar location as last year..... There's no electric on site where we pitch.... Don't know how my truck will survive being with out electric for the length of time I'll be on site :?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for that, when are you planning to arrive?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

sallytrafic said:


> Thanks for that, when are you planning to arrive?


Arrived at 18:00 yesterday.... Had rain overnight...

:roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You know in Salisbury watched rain clouds all day to North and to South but ended up watering the garden and the allotment. We've had showers this morning.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

The shops are only 7 minutes walk away, there are plenty of banks in the town with 24hr ATM's, plenty of shops, for example coop, bread shops etc, there is a ALDI in Broadwater Road, 50 59'17.25"N, 1 29'50.41"W, parking is not recommended for vans, no height barriers but fine for cars, my view is to walk into the shops from the camp site the Abbey is well worth a look around, and there's a very nice little tea shop near by..... :wink:

To find me..... drive onto site to the main control marshal, he'll direct you to MHF, its about 400yards from the check point, going past the white entertainment marquee, on your left is a white plastic fowl waste container, passing the huge yellow rubbish skip, * BETWEEN THE SKIP AND PORTA LOO IS A WATER TAP FILL UP THERE IF YOU NEED TO!!* following the basic track past all the campers with electric hook up on your right and we are behind them on the right......

The logic of being here is that we are close by a water tap (20 yds) and the main service road...... the fowl water disposal is about 400 yds away!! have a safe trip coming down....


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi all those there,

As we are thinking of changing, is it worth us popping down? Is there a decent amount of used mh's for sale?

Regards

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice to see you yesterday Chris pity no one was monitoring this page though, sorry.

It's quite a small show. Two of the traders we would have liked to have seen weren't here but so far we have bought a decent set of steps - bizarrely from a camping ie tent selling stall. We have eyed up a new BBQ and an electric scooter for use mainly at home.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Frank,

Thanks for the hospitality, the beer and tea was very welcome!

As I was driving out there was a row of parked motorhomes on the right and near the far end I spotted one, turned around and went over, sure enough it was an Autotrail SE700 which I searched the site for and they were in! So knocked on the door and they kindly showed me round. This looks like what we should go for I reckon.

Regards

Chris


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

we were there today ( mon ) and boy was it quiet.
hardly anyone walking around.
we practically sat in one van for most of the day.
made sure they locked it and put the sold sign up when we left


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just like to thank Clive and Di for all their hard work, greatly appreciated.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to Clive and Di for organising this rally, we really enjoyed ourselves. It was a nice change not being the marshal.  

The show was bigger than expected and the evening entertainment was great on both nights.

So if you do it again next year, all we need is a bit more sun :lol: :lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes thanks to everyone who came and supported us, typical English rain still was very good..... Yes be doing the romsey and Chepstow appletree events.... The weather dose make a difference..... For me I'm afrade to say back to work


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Clive and Diane for all the work put in organising the rally and thanks to all you reprobates for the company this weekend, it was very much appreciated.




Regards
Pam


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Clive and Diane for all the work put in organising the rally and thanks to all you reprobates for the company this weekend, it was very much appreciated.




Regards
Pam


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Many thanks for an enjoyable weekend. We learned a lot and picked up hints tips and bits for the van. The evening entertainment and the setting were ideal. This was our first rally with the group, it won't be the last. Thanks again.
Bryn,Hilary & Beth.


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes thanks Clive and Diane from us too. We had to leave earlier than expected as a result of a familly issue but enjoyed the time. We were surprised how busy the show was, so bodes well for next year. 
Take care
Sue & Brian


----------

